#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  On the Road again.... Napa California

## Stumpy

Well after a quick Hanoi Vietnam trip for work, got home, cleaned up and packed to fly to California 3 days later



Cleaned up the pool bar area and had my last BeerLao for a month or so



First Leg was a hopper plane from Lampang to Swampy. Stayed 1 night in BKK to make the trip less chaotic. This was also interesting being we landed from Vietnam and had to do the test and go plus the follow up PCR test but only 4 days past not the 5. We did it early, sent it off and hit the road.



6 suitcases, 2 have carry on luggage inside. Time to pick up a few impulse buys to bring back. For sure it will include 4 or 5 bottles of Bourbon.  :Smile: 



Big bird out of Swampy to Singapore





It was really nice to see some travel normalcy again as Changi airport was open and no quarantine at the airport. Stopped off and had me an Erdinger while wife relaxed





View flying into SFO.  Stellar day. Temp was 14c when we arrived. It was a cake walk at customs. in and out.

More pics to come. My first stop on the way to Napa is to pick up some craft beer and a good bottle of Rye Whiskey from Whistlepig. My Dad has got some sports snack food already as we have the SF Giants at 1pm and some NBA later.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> It was really nice to see some travel normalcy again


As I was looking at your picture of the airport and not having seen your caption yet I thought exactly the same. We flew to Greece trough Doha a bit more than a week ago and at every airport I noticed the same. All BKK,  Doha, and ATH were pretty busy. Looks like the light at the end of the covid tunnel. 
Have a nice trip and enjoy your stay in California. Can't wait to read more of this thread :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> My first stop on the way to Napa is to pick up some craft beer and a good bottle of Rye Whiskey from Whistlepig. My Dad has got some sports snack food already as we have the SF Giants at 1pm and some NBA later.


Happy days.

I'm flying back to England soon to spend a bit of time with the folks and do similar (my mum's just recovering from Covid, which she might not have been able to do had she caught it before being vaccinated); I can't wait to see them, have some decent beers and get some proper fucking cheese!

I look forward to the rest of the thread.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers all.  My Mom has made a cognizant decision to stop her Chemo so this could be our last time together.  I planned the timing to catch her Bday and Mothers Day.  It will also give my dad a break from being a full time hospice care taker.  

And Yes Hal.  Finally some proper cheese, good fresh SF sourdough and Craft Beer with an ABV of 7 to 8.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## hallelujah

> Cheers all.  My Mom has made a cognizant decision to stop her Chemo so this could be our last time together.  I planned the timing to catch her Bday and Mothers Day.  It will also give my dad a break from being a full time hospice care taker.  
> 
> And Yes Hal.  Finally some proper cheese, good fresh SF sourdough and Craft Beer with an ABV of 7 to 8.


Even more reason to make the most of it then. Enjoy!

----------


## thailazer

> Cheers all.  My Mom has made a cognizant decision to stop her Chemo so this could be our last time together.  I planned the timing to catch her Bday and Mothers Day.  It will also give my dad a break from being a full time hospice care taker.  
> 
> And Yes Hal.  Finally some proper cheese, good fresh SF sourdough and Craft Beer with an ABV of 7 to 8.


All the best to you and the family in what sounds like a very worthy trip.  I love the Napa Valley, Santa Rosa, and SFO as I travelled down there frequently with work decades ago.   Was there in 1989 driving around a week before the earthquake took down all those bridges.   Every time after that I feel like it is bullet-dodging time down there!

----------


## DrWilly

> Cheers all.  My Mom has made a cognizant decision to stop her Chemo so this could be our last time together.  I planned the timing to catch her Bday and Mothers Day.  It will also give my dad a break from being a full time hospice care taker.  
> 
> And Yes Hal.  Finally some proper cheese, good fresh SF sourdough and Craft Beer with an ABV of 7 to 8.


Make some memories and then. That’s cool that you get make the timing all work.

----------


## Stumpy

After staying in SF for a night and part of today, we caught the bus up to Napa.  Few pics from along the way



Tunnel before the Golden gate bridge.







Golden Gate bridge as we sat and enjoyed the ride




On the way to Sausalito




Got to my parents house, relaxed caught up a bit and my Dad brought out my impulse buys I ordered before I left.  Upgraded my drone to the DJI Air2S. I will be adding some YT vids after I get it all charged up and a few flights in



After a few Golden Ale Beers I ran to the local liquor store and picked up a WP 10 yr Rye whiskey.   :Smile: 


Tonight's dinner was Sicilian Olives, cut sourdough bread, various cheeses, Italian dried pepper salami.

----------


## Shutree

> Tonight's dinner was Sicilian Olives, cut sourdough bread, various cheeses, Italian dried pepper salami.


That sounds excellent. It is time for some travel myself after 2 years being The Prisoner of Isaan - which is a bit like Zenda, minus the castles and the romance.

Have a great trip.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers Shutree.

----------


## aging one

Looks so nice Stumpy. I had made up my mind not to go back this year as there is a good chance one daughter and her boyfriend will be over in August for my birthday. But, but, but seeing the shots of the bridge, thinking of the Waldo tunnel and just seeing the bay made me have second thoughts.

----------


## tomcat

> Tonight's dinner was Sicilian Olives, cut sourdough bread, various cheeses, Italian dried pepper salami.


...now that is dinner at home...add a nice Napa red or something similar and the evening stretches out before you. We'll be heading to SFO/Mendocino at the end of July this year...this thread only adds fuel to the flames...

----------


## bsnub

> My Dad has got some sports snack food already as we have the SF Giants at 1pm and some NBA later.


Fuck ya bud! That is the good life. I was down at Jimmy's on first in Seattle tonight, as an old friend tends bar there it is right across from The Mariners ballpark. We lost to the White Sox in Chi town. The game should have been rain delayed, but the umps pushed it. It was pouring.

----------


## Edmond

Great shots from the plane. Enjoy it  :Yup: 


^ you ever gonna do any travelling snubs? It would be great at opening your horizons.  :Yup:

----------


## sabang

Sausalito is nice- but it's not Napa. I recall several nice long lunches there, some houseboats around right?

----------


## hallelujah

> I was down at Jimmy's on first in Seattle tonight, as an old friend tends bar there it is right across from The Mariners ballpark. We lost to the White Sox in Chi town. The game should have been rain delayed, but the umps pushed.


This is like another language to me.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks so nice Stumpy.


It's raining now AO but its an April rain so it's comfortable.  They say it will blow out by late today.  I walked the vineyards a little bit yesterday around sunset.  The vines are getting their leaves now and the vineyards are packed with staff making sure they are all wrapped snd attached to the cables.  It's a process every year about this time.  

Temp is 9c this morning with a high if 16 expected.  Perfect time to come.  I personally love Aug/Sept time here and that's when we usually come.  The vines are full of grapes, weather is perfect and downtown Saint Helena is loaded with people and music.

Gonna try and catch both a Giants and Warriors playoff game.  Looking for tickets now.

----------


## cyrille

> This is like another language to me.


Sausalito somehow seems more inviting than Grimsby, though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> I was down at Jimmy's on first in Seattle tonight, as an old friend tends bar there


I haven't made it to  my fav little watering hole in Saint Helena.  Its right on main street and I grab a beer or 5 and sit outside.  I can walk to the place. So it's a walk to it and stagger back place... :Smile: .

Mariners look OK so far. Giants look really good but tough division.

----------


## Stumpy

> Great shots from the plane. Enjoy it


Thanks Eddie.  Wish it was all fun but with Mom current health, it is not all smiles.  She is at the Morphine stage now.




> Sausalito is nice- but it's not Napa. I recall several nice long lunches there, some houseboats around right?


Yeah on houseboats. Sausalito is ok, some nice open air restaurants.  I only drove by it on my way to the house.  Haven't been there in years.

----------


## Stumpy

Covid appears to be heading towards a thing of the past.  Lots of folks have stopped wearing masks.  The Wine Train was full of people and it finally had all its cars attached as it came through town.  Hot air balloons are back in flight.  My wife is in heaven with all the fresh fruit available.  Grapes, Strawberries and the beginning of Cherry season.  She bought some imported Mangos and laughed at the price. 10 for $10.  She had half a bottle of Stella Rosso wine last talking with my Mom and was lights out by 8.   :Smile: 

Got the drone all charged up so hope to get some flight time today.

----------


## Loy Toy

So sorry about your mum mate but I bet your presence there has been a real present for her.

Great to hear your wife is also supporting her and is enjoying herself.

A great thread also.

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks LT.  It is for my Mom and a HUGE break for my Dad. My Dad loves my wife's Thai food and she always brings all the spices from home to make food here. 

Plus getting to watch the Golden State Warriors NBA playoff games with my dad are fun, we BBQ, Drink and relax.  Good times and a month will go fast.

----------


## katie23

> This is like another language to me.


I understood it. So apparently, I speak American. Must be due to my childhood watching Sesame Street.  :Smile: 

@stumpy - enjoy your trip! Looking forward to more pics & stories.

----------


## mudcat

Spent most of my adult in and around the Bay Area - one of things I had on my bucket list was a seaplane tour of the Bay out of Sausilito (off of 101 at the Hwy 1 exit).  Was my birthday gift  to myself as I began my 70th year (AKA my 69th birthday).  The stars aligned and Fleet Week was just kicking off.  More photos and a video at  OCT'&#39;'17 Bay by Seaplane | Flickr.   Sausalito (Little Willows) isn't very much fun these days, but the ferry ride from San Francisco at late summer dusk was worth every baht AUG'&#39;'13 Gob'&#39;'s Birthday | Flickr

----------


## DrWilly

Bloody lovely

----------


## Stumpy

Stopped by our local butcher yesterday and picked up a pack of my fav hotlinks. Going to BBQ for lunch. Rain is gone and temp is a "Crisp" 10c this morning.

----------


## DrWilly

They look good. I can’t find good sausages here. They have them but mix a weird herb in them that the kids don’t like.And rarely get the ratio of meat to fat right.

----------


## Stumpy

Few pics from walk to downtown Saint Helena for my coffee and a donut pick up for my Mom.





Man, beauty morning. Walk out the door and a few seconds later the view of the vineyards









Some down town Friday morning pictures. Nice again to see people out and about very few wearing masks. People laughing and talking.  



My local coffee shop. Did me a double shot cappuccino to kick off the day. 







Couldn't resist the Bone in Ribeye.  Might roast or Grill it.  Feast party  Saturday to kick off of the NBA playoffs, Game 1, Golden State Warriors vs Denver Nuggets.

----------


## DrWilly

Looks like a lovely part of the world. Bet it’s less noisy then your part of Thailand.

----------


## Joe 90

Nice pics and thread!
Sorry to hear about your mum.

----------


## Stumpy

> Bet it’s less noisy then your part of Thailand.


Actually I gotta tell ya DW. Where we live in the Lampang province its extremely quiet. But in comparison, it is quieter here but more noticeable is the air quality in the morning. 




> Nice pics and thread!
> Sorry to hear about your mum.


Thanks Joe on both. Hey its life. We all know our parents will pass. My goal this trip is to share some big dates with her so she can smile and have fun.

----------


## Stumpy

Spent some time today with my new DJI Air 2S drone. Man what an upgrade from my original Mavic. The new yaw control coupled with a Hasselblad camera really make this drone a blast to fly and take pictures. 

Couple of pics from maiden flight while I set up Camera settings and ND filters.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Nice pictures Stumpy, 
You have a good attitude towards your Mom's situation, and  seem to be making the best of a difficult situation. 
Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers BB.  It's good to spend time and have some fun and laughs.  My Mom loves the drone vids and pics.  I took a few vids around the vineyards and played them back on the TV so she could see what's going on around the area.

More pics to come and I will take some Vids and add to my YT page and post links.  Need to dial it in further

----------


## Stumpy

Man one thing I do miss and enjoy when I return to visit is a real selection of quality bourbons and whiskeys.





Here come the cabernet sauvignon grapes.

----------


## sabang

Handmade vodka? now that's a new one.

----------


## Norton

Great stuff bro. Thanks for the reminders of my years living in "god's country". 
You should pop over to the coast where as you know are some great places to go.
A drive over to Bodega Bay and then north up Hwy 1 to Fort Ross is a dandy.

----------


## thailazer

Have you ever hit Kincaid's Fish House?  They have the largest selection of Scotch east of the Mississippi.   Always a worthy stop when transiting SFO.  It all came down in the 1989 earthquake but the bottles are back as verified on my trip to Singapore last year.

----------


## Stumpy

> A drive over to Bodega Bay and then north up Hwy 1 to Fort Ross is a dandy


Cheers Norts we will be traveling around a bit but not much as we are taking care of my Mom and giving my dad a long over due break.  That said, we used to go over in my parents motor home and camp near Bodega Bay. Nice place.




> Have you ever hit Kincaid's Fish House?


Thanks TL.  I will have to try and check that place out.  I have sort of lost my taste for Scotch and drink Bourbon or more recently Rye Whiskey.

----------


## bsnub

Turning out to be a cracking thread. Send your mom out with a smile on her face. I lost my Uncle and stepfather to cancer in the last six years. Fuck cancer.

----------


## PAG

Just posted in the wrong thread.   Apologies.

----------


## Norton

> Cheers Norts we will be traveling around a bit but not much as we are taking care of my Mom and giving my dad a long over due break


As it should be. What you are doing is something far more important.

----------


## Stumpy

So my Mom's status for anyone interested, she is on an experimental Chemo concoction they inject ( seems like all Chemo is experimental anyway) coupled with Morphine "Comfort care.  Initially she wanted to stop Chemo which I supported as it's her choice, not mine.  On her own she decided to try the new option.  Again Pancreatic cancer is really not curable, it's just managed. She wasn't eating much until I got here and now she is. That's primarily because my wife and I are filling the house with food cooking smell and it makes her hungry.  I'm probably gonna gain 10lbs. LOL.

For now it's kind of funny as she gets random cravings for food like a pregnant woman does.  "Can I have a Ice Cream Cone". "Can I have popcorn?" "Is there any salami in the fridge?" "On your walk/jog tomorrow into town can you pick me up a maple bar donut" ...  :Smile: 

There is no time line defined by the docs. They say stage 3 and long-term outlook depends on her and treatment but my daughter and I know that once on Morphine it's a slippery slope but all good, she is comfy.

So not to drag the thread down I thought I'd update and share but we all move on, have fun, laugh and go about our days.  I am very glad to give my dad a break from the duties.  The tendency is to focus on the patient and forget the care giver.  My Dad couldn't be happier, huge Ribeye  Vodka Cranberry cocktails, SF Giants and Golden state Warrior games with me here cussing and yelling at the TV with him.  He asked me if I would walk his dog to give him a break and I said Nope!.  I said I am not carrying a blue baggy full of dog shit around.  He laughed.  

Today is leftover Ribeye. Still got half a cow to eat. Be heading out on my morning jog soon for a double  shot Cappuccino and of course....a Maple bar donut...  :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

Great that you and your wife got to be there for your Mom whilst she's still in the family home and can appreciate and participate in that environment.   I'm sure your Dad is equally pleased to see your Mom perked up and the joy that you're being there gives her.   A hopefully long snapshot of joy for the family.   The food and smells, good though they sound and look by the photos, are not as important as the sharing of them and the jokes and atmosphere made.

----------


## DrWilly

> The tendency is to focus on the patient and forget the care giver.


A really important point. Thanks for the reminder. Seems like you absolutely have the right attitude here.

----------


## Stumpy

Cheers all.



Nice quiet coffee shop this morning. Easter Sunday



Little short cut alley on one of my jog/walk route. This morning was 38 degrees ( 3c ) and bright blue skies. Last night the vineyard fans were running all night to keep the new grapes from freezing.

----------


## malmomike77

> On her own she decided to try the new option. Again Pancreatic cancer is really not curable, it's just managed


Its an awful cancer if one can be described as worse than another. My mum died of it and i nursed her to the end, she lasted 3 months from diagnosis and it was just pain management with morphine on a syringe driver in bed with me bathing her, much to her embarrassment. 

Giving your dad a break and lightening the mood is great despite it must be difficult for you, so well done. I think its the least we owe our parents in the end. My mum loved the kids around her whilst she was still able to communicate and we had some fun times with her talking about us growing up. It'll be hard on your dad being left alone after a lifetime together but he surely will appreciate the family around him.

Sorry for being so maudlin, but i feel for you.

----------


## bsnub

> So not to drag the thread down I thought I'd update and share but we all move on


It is not a drag on the thread, and it appears that many of us here have had to deal with something similar, so we all empathize. I am tearing up a bit writing this as I realize that in spite of your mothers' cancer, you are still lucky to have both parents at this stage of your life. I lost my father at 16, my mother is currently 72 and has advanced Alzheimer's, and as I mentioned before I lost both my stepfather and uncle in the last 6 years to cancer. I miss them all terribly, especially on a holiday like Easter. 

It is nice to see you relish these moments because they are fleeting. On a lighter note, I love Napa it is such an incredibly beautiful part of the world, and you are right in the thick of it.

----------


## Stumpy

All good MM77 and Snubs.

Thanks for the responses. I am not really sad or depressed about it. I just want to spend some fun times and hang out. My mom is 82 and dad 86. 

Today I took my Dad out in the winery and let him fly my drone. He had a blast. I have some good pics for me to keep. He flies like he drives...All over the place... :smiley laughing: . Now he is having a Vodka Cranberry and me a beer watching NBA playoffs. 


I will be heading up to the local casino for a bit of poker. I will post up some pics.  Been awhile since I sat in on a table

----------


## Joe 90

> Now he is having a Vodka Cranberry and me a beer watching NBA playoffs.
> 
> 
> I will be heading up to the local casino for a bit of poker. I will post up some pics. Been awhile since I sat in on a table


Good stuff and magic moments. 

Btw  don't get caught counting cards :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> Good stuff and magic moments. 
> 
> Btw  don't get caught counting cards



There is no risk of that Stumpy only has 10 fingers and there are 52 cards in a deck!

While the main reason for your visit home is not necessarily a happy one I am envious of how you are managing it all and seemingly having fun as over time we tend to only remember the happy bits and try and forget the sad parts.

----------


## Stumpy

> There is no risk of that Stumpy only has 10 fingers and there are 52 cards in a deck!
> 
> While the main reason for your visit home is not necessarily a happy one I am envious of how you are managing it all and seemingly having fun as over time we tend to only remember the happy bits and try and forget the sad parts.


Thanks ootai.  An additional challenge is also keeping my wife entertained. So I am caring for both parents and trying to keep my wife out and about.  Up here in Saint Helena its a small community and my wife doesn't know anyone and there isn't a lot to do. Once you have done the wine tours etc its like going to Temples in Thailand, you don't want to go again.  At home in Thailand she is always busy. When she comes here, its downtime which she doesn't manage well so it can be a handful. But hey, I always find ways to laugh and have fun.

----------


## Joe 90

> When she comes here, its downtime which she doesn't manage well so it can be a handful.


Doesn't she have tiktok etc?? :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> Once you have done the wine tours etc its like going to Temples in Thailand, you don't want to go again.


Bollocks to that. I'm happy to visit wineries and tastings all day long.

----------


## Stumpy

> Bollocks to that. I'm happy to visit wineries and tastings all day long.


Yeah I suppose if you are a wine drinker.  I should have been more clear on that DW.  Now if they were Bourbon or Craft beer distilleries you probably couldn't keep me out of them.   :Smile: 

One thing for sure.  None of them are cheap to do the taste tours nowadays.

----------


## aging one

> One thing for sure. None of them are cheap to do the taste tours nowadays.


4 years ago some Sonoma Vineyards were still free for tasting, but Napa had really changed. I am glad I grew up in the area and could take advantage of all the nice tasting rooms while they were free and not so pretentious.

----------


## Stumpy

> 4 years ago some Sonoma Vineyards were still free for tasting, but Napa had really changed. I am glad I grew up in the area and could take advantage of all the nice tasting rooms while they were free and not so pretentious.


Absolutely AO.  I remember going to some good winery parties.  Music and free wine.  Now they are expensive and if you aren't a wine drinker it just doesn't make sense to go.

----------


## mudcat

I remember the Korbel spakling wine (none dare call it Champaign these days) tours being both free and educational (and with a generous tasting session at the end).  PLUS I got a new word for my vocabulary , riddling and a secondary meaning for an old favorite, must.

----------


## CalEden

And not a word about how devastating the Warriors were! Maybe too much of the cranberries and that handmade stuff!

----------


## Stumpy

> And not a word about how devastating the Warriors were! Maybe too much of the cranberries and that handmade stuff!


Good Point.  They played like a playoff team. Game 2 tonight.  Lets see how they play.

----------


## sabang

> 4 years ago some Sonoma Vineyards were still free for tasting, but Napa had really changed.


It has gone, or is going, the same way here sadly. No bargains to be had either- you can get the same wine a lot cheaper from a bulk retailer than cellar door.
I only go to the Barossa or Mclaren Vale for one reason these days- a nice lunch. Wine country and good eating do go together.

----------


## Stumpy

Down in San Jose at cousins place. Few pics from my walk this morning



Commuter traffic still light these days even though Covid constraints have been virtually all lifted.



My wife likes this area as it has a very diverse population and restaurants and stores to cater to those needs. 



One thing that I do truly miss from home in Thailand is having plenty of coffee shops. Here sadly the only readily available places are either Starbucks or Pete's.  There are random hole in the wall places but they are not very common.



Gas has come down a few pennies over the last few days but not much. Diesel remains crazy high.  Regular still at $5.75 a gallon. 



So funny taking my walk/jog in the morning. There are lots of apartments, townhouses and condo's  near my cousins house. Why in the world people would want to own a dog and live in one is beyond me. I see lots of people out in their Pajamas with their dog on a leash waiting while it sniffs the lawn so it will drop a deuce. Then they have to pick its shit up. What's sad is these people pick up the shit in the bag, then throw the bag on the ground versus taking it back to their house. There is a significant fine if caught not picking up your dogs crap or tossing the bag on the lawn or in the gutter.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Commuter traffic still light these days even though Covid constraints have been virtually all lifted.


My daughter who lives near LA said that gas there is $6 a gallon. If that's true, it might have something to do with the light commuter traffic, perhaps more people are choosing Mass transportation nowadays.

----------


## Stumpy

> My daughter who lives near LA said that gas there is $6 a gallon. If that's true, it might have something to do with the light commuter traffic, perhaps more people are choosing Mass transportation nowadays.


As you know BB, mass transportation in the US is pretty poor.  Some huge metro areas  have some descent systems but California, no way.  It's an inconvenience to most to catch public transportation. So they will endure the super high gas prices. It's big talk with everybody I have caught up with.  The good thing though, from the Covid pandemic many are still able to work remotely which saves commuting.

----------


## Stumpy

Trip so far going well.  Getting parents affairs in order and adding some safety and convenience things around there place.  Been giving my dad a break on my Moms Chemo treatment so he can stay home and I am taking her.  It's about 3.5 hour process.  One thing about Pancreatic  cancer is you don't get better.  So people say things like Is your Mom getting better?  I correct them and says she is comfortable but she isn't getting better.  It's a management process.  

My Dad and I have been watching the Warriors play every game and fun to do it real time versus 8,000 miles apart. I ordered him a new BBQ pit which has arrived.  I will set up and break it in with some Ribeyes.

----------


## DrWilly

If you don’t mind me asking, how’s your father going to be looking after himself and whatnot once your mom passes on?

----------


## Stumpy

> If you don’t mind me asking, how’s your father going to be looking after himself and whatnot once your mom passes on?


Honestly that is a huge unknown DW. We have discussed it but its a tough discussion. My Dad cannot move with us to our Thailand compound. Primarily as he is set up here with all his comfortable things and you know old folks get very anxious when they might leave their routine and doctors. So he will likely stay here alone. I guess its a bridge I will cross when it happens

What's really sad is my brother lives about 1 hr away and never comes and visits and has a laundry list of poor excuses. He has been to see them 1 times in 2 years for about 2 hrs. It really disappoints my parents but I stay out of it.

----------


## Stumpy

Out and about for the day. 



We stopped off at our local little Vietnamese restaurant and had Pho and Spring Rolls.

----------


## bsnub

> He has been to see them 1 times in 2 years for about 2 hrs.


Wow! That hurts the heart to hear.




> We stopped off at our local little Vietnamese restaurant and had Pho and Spring Rolls.


Did the same myself a few days ago. Pho like sushi is a regular thing in my rotation.

----------


## Stumpy

> Wow! That hurts the heart to hear.


Yeah. What ya gonna do Snubs.  I used to call him from Home in Thailand and ask him to go check on them and he said he was busy.  I just gave up.

----------


## Stumpy

Few more pics of the visit



Met up with a long time friend in downtown San Jose for a bit of catch up and a few drinks on Friday.  We went to the Whiskey bar we have frequented for years. We closed the place with a $600+ bar tab.  :Smile: .  We decided to enjoy some pours of  Pappy and WP Boss. 



Being Marijuana is sold legally, There are Vape and Smoke places everywhere. That poor guy was disappointed to find out it wasn't open yet. 



Wife, cousin and I did a Winchester Mystery house tour. Wife had never been.













Various pics



Well visit and business done in the bay area. Back on the road again back to Saint Helena

----------


## DrWilly

Grand old house. Why was it a mystery tour? They take you to random houses?

----------


## Stumpy

> Grand old house. Why was it a mystery tour? They take you to random houses?


Oh it's built way back and lots of odd things happened.

----------


## Joe 90

> What's really sad is my brother lives about 1 hr away and never comes and visits and has a laundry list of poor excuses. He has been to see them 1 times in 2 years for about 2 hrs. It really disappoints my parents but I stay out of it.


That's family for you.





> What's sad is these people pick up the shit in the bag, then throw the bag on the ground versus taking it back to their house.


I often sling my full doggy poo bags in certain peoples gardens who have done me an injustice in the past, quite enjoy it.





> Back on the road again back to Saint Helena


Enjoying the pics and road trip Stumps,  safe travels.

----------


## DrWilly

> I often sling my full doggy poo bags in certain peoples gardens who have done me an injustice in the past, quite enjoy it.


There's a surprise.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

Weather has been absolutely perfect here. 10C  in morning and 26c days and about 40% humidity.





Last nights walk around the vineyards at sunset.



This morning as I walked over to the pond, I was being closely watched by this beautiful Red Tailed hawk.  They sit in this tree and wait for unsuspecting ducks to cup their wings to land and they take them out mid flight. Have seen this many times. Quite a site to see.



Got the new BBQ pit today for my Dad and got it all assembled. The other one was 12 years old and on its last leg. Tomorrow night will be Salmon, Shrimp and Porterhouse steaks with small taters and broccoli and carrots. Gotta break it in ya know.

----------


## Stumpy

Set up Camera on the new drone and added a ND filter # 4









The Pond where the Red Tailed Hawks wait for ducks.



Looking towards Saint Helena

----------


## thailazer

Nice photos, but I happen to be drinking Washington grapes at the moment!

----------


## Stumpy

> Nice photos, but I happen to be drinking Washington grapes at the moment!


Enjoy. As you know, I am not a wine drinker at all but still enjoy the vineyards

----------


## bsnub

Fantastic pics! Enjoy your dinner spread!

----------


## Stumpy

> Fantastic pics! Enjoy your dinner spread!


Thanks Snubs.

That'll be tomorrow night and I will be tossing up a few pictures of course. 

On a bit of a challenging evening,  At my moms Chemo session today the docs told me her markers are increasing so the cancer is getting worse. They will increase the Chemo dosage. I called my wife and my wife whipped up her favorite soup with some fried rice when we returned.

Still we move on.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> On a bit of a challenging evening, At my moms Chemo session today the docs told me her markers are increasing so the cancer is getting worse.


That sucks. I am pretty sure I mentioned this already that I lost my uncle and stepfather to cancer in the last 6 years, and currently my mother is in late stages of Alzheimer's. I can empathize with you, man. I have been there. Best wishes.




> Still we move on.


Such is life, but it still sucks.

----------


## Shutree

> On a bit of a challenging evening, At my moms Chemo session today the docs told me her markers are increasing so the cancer is getting worse. They will increase the Chemo dosage. I called my wife and my wife whipped up her favorite soup with some fried rice when we returned.
> 
> Still we move on.


You are doing as much as you can do, I'm sure your mum appreciates it.
Your dad too. I can't remember the last thing any of my children bought for me, it certainly wasn't a very smart looking BBQ.

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks Snubs and Shu.

You do what you can, keep a level head, remain a realist and make them smile every day.

----------


## Shy Guava

I may have missed it earlier in the thread but are/were your parents grape growers or just located in an area where it's prevalent?

After receiving an "out of the blue" diagnosis of Stage IV cancer myself about a year ago I can empathise with your mum and chemo treatments, although I am hoping for a better end result. It must be a very painful time for you and your father.

On another note, your new barbecue looks very similar to the one I have in Thailand, but I guess they're kind of generic now. More puzzling is the bar stool beside the barbecue which looks exactly like the ones I bought in Lampang.

----------


## Stumpy

> I may have missed it earlier in the thread but are/were your parents grape growers or just located in an area where it's prevalent?


Yes my parents used to own a small vineyard but sold out as it was a lot of work. They scaled down Into a small home in the same area. I can walk out their back door and walk through the vineyards.  




> diagnosis of Stage IV cancer myself


Sorry to hear.  Hope your treatment addresses the cancer.  My Moms is Pancreatic and really no cure.  It's just managing the discomfort and try to slow it down.  Not sure that is always a wise choice prolonging it as one's quality of life is drastically impacted with the same end result.




> On another note, your new barbecue looks very similar to the one I have in Thailand, but I guess they're kind of generic now. More puzzling is the bar stool beside the barbecue which looks exactly like the ones I bought in Lampang.


Yeah those Q series Webers are pretty generic. They even offer multiple color lids now. As for the chair, that's an old poker table chair we use to sit out by the Q.

----------


## Topper

> Wife, cousin and I did a Winchester Mystery house tour. Wife had never been.


I used to live not far from there...in Campbell.

----------


## Stumpy

> I used to live not far from there...in Campbell.


Yep thats its. Sadly they are building large condo's all around the place taking away from the long standing history.

----------


## Stumpy

Today was building an extension on my parents patio to get there table and chairs there so they could sit and enjoy outside.

That started I had to plan the dinner. Today is my Bday. Our plan was to come here to share my Bday with my Mom and her Bday on May 5th and then Mothers day May 8th.

With a new BBQ pit, I tossed up a fat dinner for all





Bone in New York, Salmon Filet, Small taters and Veggies



Steaks on and Taters and Veggies cooking along









All done including a few big shrimp for my Mom.

Cake later......

----------


## sabang

Oh, the pain. Now that is steak.  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

^^

Superb.

----------


## malmomike77

Looks great JPPR, happy birthday to you.

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks great JPPR, happy birthday to you.


Thanks Man. Good day. Great dinner. Food Coma

----------


## bsnub

What a birthday feast fit for a king! Happy birthday, JP.

----------


## cyrille

Hope you had a great day.

Food looks superb!

 :Fest30:

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks Snubs and Cyrille. Chocolate cake was outstanding and sent me into a sugar rush... :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

Happy B-Day Stumpo  :Yup: 

Damn fine spread in a damn fine place  :tumbs:

----------


## Joe 90

Now that is a damn fine birthday meal!

All the best

----------


## DrWilly

Happy birthday, Mr well deserved food coma

----------


## katie23

Great food, great pics.

Happy Birthday, Stumpy! Many happy returns.

P. S. You're getting better at taking food pics. The last one was Instagram worthy.  :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

> The last one was Instagram worthy.


I uploaded it to mine.

----------


## bsnub

> I uploaded it to mine.


Not surprising.

----------


## Topper

Superb Stumpy!

----------


## Loy Toy

This adventure thread just gets better and better.

Happy Birthday J.P.

----------


## Stumpy

> This adventure thread just gets better and better.
> 
> Happy Birthday J.P.


Thanks LT.

----------


## Stumpy

Well no visit here goes without some house mods, repairs or improvements. The fornt area was a mess and cramped. My Mom wanted a table to sit in the sun. So a patio extension was in order.



First was to remove the pine tree and stump. Always fun digging out stumps. After was a mock up of where the table will sit



Off to the local rockery/hardware store for sacks of Medium grain sand, 12" square stones.  45 stepping stones and 8 100lbs of sand.



Stepping stones in place and now a finish sand to fill the gaps, then water to pack.



All done and table moved



The patio extension also allowed me to move the BBQ pit closer.

----------


## DrWilly

Is that level with the current patio or is there a step? Will that be dangerous for old folk?

----------


## Stumpy

> Is that level with the current patio or is there a step? Will that be dangerous for old folk?


Level DW.  I made sure so there is no worry of tripping.  Fortunately they only use the 2 chairs on the closest edge being its just them.

----------


## DrWilly

That’s why you needed so much sand then. I’m always amazed how much sand/soil you need for a small project like that.

----------


## Stumpy

> That’s why you needed so much sand then. I’m always amazed how much sand/soil you need for a small project like that.


Yeah and you need a special type of sand so it compacts firmly.

----------


## Joe 90

You keep busy, even on your holidays.

Good job btw.

----------


## Stumpy

> You keep busy, even on your holidays.
> 
> Good job btw.


Yeah Joe. I get asked to do a lot for family when I get back here. Its like they save it up for me... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Friday it is.  Found up a big side of ribs for the Q



Full Q.  Pork Ribs, Corn and Taters






Time for a beer and some NBA..

----------


## malmomike77

> Im always amazed how much sand/soil you need for a small project like that.


not as amazed as the neighbours below  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Time for a beer and some NBA..


You earned it, bud! Cheers!

----------


## tomcat

...unable to squeeze a green in due to crowding from other posters...nonetheless: happy green on the way!...

----------


## Bonecollector

Great thread and seems like great times Stumps! Sorry to hear about your Ma, how awful, I hope she still has some good days ahead of her and I am sure she is thrilled to see you. Sorry to hear about your bonehead brother, If I am allowed to call him that. My brother is the same, he just makes 'token' visits. When the last brat goes to uni in the UK, we will  also be heading back to see out my mum and dad cause I don't think we can rely on my 3 other siblings, sad but true. 

Anyways, glad to see you are all having an amazing time, that part of the world really is lovely and the food looks amazing. Your parents chose a great place to pitch up, not sure if you grew up there as well but with your obviously very chilled and amicable personality, I expect you did. You will probably now tell me you grew up in NY city 5555

All the best and safe travels.

----------


## Stumpy

Tonight was an old school recipe for big artichokes.



Locally grown artichoke trimmed and ready





Fry up some bacon, onions and fresh cloves of garlic with some salt and pepper



Fill pot about half full of water and let steam/boil for about an hour



Put in a bowl, pour the broth and the bacon, onion and garlic pieces over them and enjoy the petals until you get to the heart.  My wife had never had one until tonight. She LOVED it

----------


## malmomike77

Love them to dipping the petals in hollandaise

----------


## aging one

That does look sweet J. I have always loved artichokes but have not been able to get the wife into them. I now see boiling them in lemon garlic water and serving with mayo is a bit bland for a Thai. Next time home I will give your way a try.

----------


## tomcat

> pour the broth and the bacon, onion and garlic pieces over them and enjoy the petals


...good recipe: I'd add in a few chopped chilies and a minced anchovy for greater depth of flavor...

----------


## sabang

Steamed and dipped in vinaigrette is all i know.

----------


## Stumpy

> Love them to dipping the petals in hollandaise





> serving with mayo


They really go well with either. I prefer a good Best Foods Mayo. Wife liked them. I imagine that a chili type recipe is in the near future

----------


## mudcat

Had a set of these French Gien artichoke plates back in the Bay Area - only brought one which my wife uses regularly for garden greens the rest went to a good home.

----------


## Reg Dingle

Great thread JP.  Sorry to hear about your Mom. I see you're taking good care of your folks though. Nice one.

----------


## Mendip

> Great thread and seems like great times Stumps! Sorry to hear about your Ma, how awful, I hope she still has some good days ahead of her and I am sure she is thrilled to see you. Sorry to hear about your bonehead brother, If I am allowed to call him that. My brother is the same, he just makes 'token' visits.


This is of course the problem when making a life on the other side of the world from your family.

Well done Stubs for making this trip... these aren't really 'holidays', but enjoyable none the less and just what you have to do, no question. It can get very demanding having two families on opposite sides of the world, conflicting demandss, and then add work commitments and financial constraints (and even more issues with schools etc when young kids are involved)... this is the other side of 'living the dream' which we all go through.

I have two sisters who live within a 15 mile radius of my mum's home in Somerset... yet I see more of my mum than those two combined, despite their demands for free child care over the years and God knows what else. When I spent two weeks 'at home' last November my mum mentioned she hadn't seem one of my sisters since June. That just stinks... my mum is 86. As Stumps said, you can't get involved with the family dynamics but you do what you can do when possible.

Almost exactly six years ago I arrived back in Somerset with the family the day before my dad passed away... I didn't get to see him alive and that still hurts to this day... I'm determined not to repeat those regrets, hence my long trip back to the UK with the daughter this summer to spend long time with my mum.

Anyway... I don't want to derail your thread mate but it's a great thing you're doing. 

If you cook a bit less 'Q' and more quiches and pies I'll get more involved!  :Smile:

----------


## Reg Dingle

> these aren't really 'holidays'


I dunno mate. Looks a tad nicer than Weston Super Mare :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

^ You see, this is exactly the attitude that makes me question spending four weeks on a canal boat with you... I bet you've never even been to Weston-Super-Mare in the summer?

Sorry Stumps, the Bristol Channel is probably a bit different to the Californian coast.

----------


## Reg Dingle

> I bet you've never even been to Weston-Super-Mare in the summer?


Well you'd be wrong.
Once we went.

 Miles and Miles we walked on the sand to try and get to the sea, paid an extortionate amount to sit on a donkey, hade a screwball then fucked off to Brean Sands which looked like the Costa del Sol in comparison

----------


## Reg Dingle

> I have two sisters who live within a 15 mile radius of my mum's home in Somerset


Any campsites nearby for me and Joe?

 :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> Brean Sands


There's a cheap and cheerful Pontins on the beach there, no need for camping. 
They even have entertainment and cheap drinks.

----------


## Reg Dingle

> There's a cheap and cheerful Pontins on the beach there, no need for camping.


Do you reckon Mendys sisters would be up for a don't come knocking while the vans a rocking? :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> Do you reckon Mendys sisters would be up for a don't come knocking while the vans a rocking?


 :smiley laughing: 

Both of them!!!

Now you'll have put Mendy of his dinner.

----------


## Mendip

^ FFS, what is wrong with you people. My sisters are in their 50s.

I used to go cod fishing off Brean Sands (very close to where I grew up) and when we were digging bait while the tide was out we used to get these Brummie tourists asking 'Whaaart youuu doooing?' We'd tell them we were digging the lugworms to eat because we couldn't afford proper food. 'Reeaaallly... hooow doo theey taaaste liyke?'

That's the curse of Somerset... the Brummies run out of fuel before they reach Devon.

Edit: Sorry Stumps, but it was my family's honour at stake.

----------


## Reg Dingle

> My sisters are in their 50s.


We're In, like Finn, Joe :Doggy Style:

----------


## DrWilly

:Puke:

----------


## Mendip

^^ Ummm sorry, I was hoping not to have to spell it out... no offense like...

You've kind of forced my arm... my sisters are 'proper'... if you know what I mean. White collar and all that...

----------


## Joe 90

> ^^ Ummm sorry, I was hoping not to have to spell it out... no offense like...
> 
> You've kind of forced my arm... my sisters are 'proper'... if you know what I mean. White collar and all that...


They're the best ones,dirty as fvck in the sack and moan like fvck as well.

Might have to lube up Coz they get dry as the Sahara after 50.

Tbf a dry vagina is a pretty tight experience and requires caution, I generally test the water first with Matron.

Soz Stumps,what's this thread about again.

----------


## Joe 90

> We're In, like Finn, Joe

----------


## Stumpy

> This is of course the problem when making a life on the other side of the world from your family.


Thanks Mendy.  It is one of the things you sign up for. On the flipside my parents really enjoy talking to people and telling them where I have traveled, worked and live now and they really love my wife. 




> Well done Stubs for making this trip... these aren't really 'holidays', but enjoyable none the less


True that. They aren't a vacation as there isn't much R&R happening but seeing them and hanging out with friends makes it fun.





> That's the curse of Somerset... the Brummies run out of fuel before they reach Devon.
> 
> Edit: Sorry Stumps, but it was my family's honour at stake.


No worries. I enjoy the stories. One thing that would help for us who haven't been in that area you make mention with RD, Joe etc would be some pics. I have to honestly admit that I have only been to the UK 2 times both for 2 week business stints  and 3 times to Scotland again for business and I really had no desire to return to visit either place again. Not sure if my luck or trip timing but every visit was dreary and cold and growing up in California right on the ocean I am used to sunshine, ocean breeze and beautiful weather pretty much year round. This is why I seem to be driven to visit places with that type of tropical/Mediterranean type locations.  Post up some pics RD and Mendy.   :Smile: 

BTW, on fishing, I used to go down with low tide and dig up sand crabs and blood worms to use for bait. Funny times as tourists would always ask what we were doing and we used to say...."Oh these sand crabs are great on the grill".

----------


## Stumpy

Few more pics of the garden area completed. Just finished up with the sprinkler system and automatic timer yesterday. My wife added her landscaping touches to it.









Garden area done.  The best pic is..................



My Mom finally came out to sit and enjoy her patio. First time in probably a year that she came out and sat.  She can't believe how comfortable it is now, loves her roses and shrubs and keeps thanking us.  That's the win for me. Tomorrow we will add a hummingbird feeder.




Man just a beautiful today on my walk to the coffee shop. Just can't beat it. Downtown Saint Helena was packed last night with tourists. I still haven't got to my favorite watering hole yet. Its a really old school type bar. Been there for years. Can play pool and watch people walk by. Great beer on tap.

----------


## Joe 90

> Brean Sands


PONTINS BREAN SANDS - Updated 2022 Reviews (Burnham-On-Sea)

Some seriously holiday from hell reviews and pics on there, sounds great :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

^^ that’s a huge win!

----------


## bsnub

> First time in probably a year that she came out and sat.


That's awesome bro!

----------


## tomcat

...I wish the Brits would stop trying to derail this wonderful thread...






> My Mom finally came out to sit and enjoy her patio.


...and there's your reward in terms of memories for years to come...I like the potted rose bushes and that large white jar hidden in the overgrowth. What an exceptional visit this trip home is turning out to be...

...on a related note: we'll be passing through St. Helena in August heading eventually to Mendocino and a seaside retreat...

----------


## Stumpy

> that’s a huge win!





> That's awesome bro!


Thanks DW and Snubs. The effort was worth the reward.  Just to see her smile and hug my wife.  It was nice.

----------


## Stumpy

> ...I wish the Brits would stop trying to derail this wonderful thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and there's your reward in terms of memories for years to come...I like the potted rose bushes and that large white jar hidden in the overgrowth. What an exceptional visit this trip home is turning out to be...
> 
> ...on a related note: we'll be passing through St. Helena in August heading eventually to Mendocino and a seaside retreat...


Enjoy Tomcat.  Wife and I are on the road again for the next few days. I laughed as my Mom said " What..
No morning donuts from my son? "

----------


## Mendip

Fantastic to see your mum outside mate! (and apologies for the derailment last night...)




> One thing that would help for us who haven't been in that area you make mention with RD, Joe etc would be some pics. I have to honestly admit that I have only been to the UK 2 times both for 2 week business stints  and 3 times to Scotland again for business and I really had no desire to return to visit either place again.


I'll show pics when I visit the UK this summer with my daughter... I can guarantee grey skies and muddy beaches aplenty, but not really fitting for a California thread.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> I laughed as my Mom said " What..
> No morning donuts from my son? "


Loves her maple bars. Especially brought home warm and fresh from a son who knows what love means. So well done, by the way where are you off on your little jaunt this time?

----------


## Stumpy

> the way where are you off on your little jaunt this time?


Thanks AO.  Wife and I off to Rohnert Park area.  Catch a few Casinos and some Asian flare restaurants.  Moreover just a few days for us

----------


## aging one

Ha!! When my mom first moved out of Marin she went up to Rohnert Park. Used to have a nice minor league baseball park there. But tore it down to build a Costco.

----------


## Stumpy

Out and about pics



Wife and I spent a lonnnng evening gambling at Graton Casinoi. Had a blast



Wife headed right for the slots





I required a few beverages before I headed to a poker table.  Nice Four Roses bourbon  with a Blue Moon back. We gambled and played until 3am and called it a night.

Next day took on a sporting activity





Miniature Golf.  Wife had never played and had a load of fun. Even dropped a hole in one. 



After was some cod fish and chips for lunch



Of course had to stop and pick up some Krispy Kreme donuts for my Mom.

----------


## Reg Dingle

Looks amazing there. Why would you leave there to live in the devils arsehole of Lampang? :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks amazing there. Why would you leave there to live in the devils arsehole of Lampang?


Well RD, couple of reasons

Work opportunities in Thailand are very fun and financially rewarding.

Cost of Living. While beautiful here in California, Its wicked expensive.  I prefer my debt free life in Thailand drinking BeerLao and bourbon by the pool.....  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Finally. I made it to my long time watering hole







This local bar on main street has been open for 35+ years. 









Some of the charm and fun of the place. They have this sling shot and you can launch a bill to stick in the roof. 




I finally remembered to bring some Thai money to add to the wall of foreign currency




After I left I walked over to my little local store that sells a huge variety of craft beer and picked up a 4 pack of these. At 8.6ABV you drink 4 of them you might see pink elephants.. :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

At least at 8.6 they still taste like beer. Anything over 10 becomes treacle like and tastes nasty (imho).

----------


## Stumpy

I agree DW.  Once near 10 abv you start to lose the hops, barley taste. 8.6 would be my max. If I prefer something stronger, I head to bourbon.   :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> I finally remembered to bring some Thai money to add to the wall of foreign currency


That £10 note above your 100baht note, someone was feeling flush.
Enjoy the pink elephants, reckon that's the max % you can go to with ale before it all goes Pete Tong.

----------


## Mendip

I prefer a beer to be around 5% if I'm drinking out... I like to have a few but hold it together.

Stumps, how do those 'bills' stick to the ceiling?

----------


## Stumpy

> Stumps, how do those 'bills' stick to the ceiling?


Wall tacks. The slingshot holds them.  You poke the tack through the bill and send it to the roof.  I have launched a few on and off over the years.

----------


## Norton

> Rohnert Park


In 1962 I worked for a drywall contractor building the first of the homes in Rohnert Park. What was an area of apricot orchards was transformed into a large bustling suburb in less than a year.

Very low cost houses drew many from San Fransisco.

Thanks for the pics Stumpy. Clear the place has grown beyond the most optimistic plans of the original developers.

----------


## Stumpy

Amazon guy just showed up



 Another "Impulse buy" I just got my 3" 20v XR cut off tool. This will be very nice for tile/cement cutting as well as metal.

----------


## bsnub

> Finally. I made it to my long time watering hole


Now that's a proper dive bar!

----------


## Stumpy

> Now that's a proper dive bar!


OH Yeah Snubs. I have closed that place a few times. It has 3 pool tables and darts. Friday and Saturday during peak tourist season it gets packed with walk in tourists from SF Bay area.  Saturday night is Pitcher Margarita night....   :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Being that the bar is in St. Helena you should have put the tack right between the eyes of "?" before you shot it up on to the ceiling.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Wife made Pad Thai for dinner for all of us



I enjoyed with a Czech Republic beer.

Warriors on soon. Also LA Dodgers play the SF Giants. Going to be flipping between channels.

----------


## Bonecollector

Czech beers are excellent and with Pad Thai, you can't go wrong.

If you are every travelling through Suphan Buri try this place for Pad Thai but with crispy wonton instead of the flat noodles. It is epic.



Google Maps

----------


## Topper

> Czech beers are excellent


Pilsner Urquell is probably my favorite beer.

----------


## Stumpy

> Very low cost houses drew many from San Fransisco.
> 
> Thanks for the pics Stumpy


That was back in the day Norts but very true.  Many exited SF to live and commute into the city.  Must have been a long commute as none of the major highways into SF existed. I don't want to date you but I wasn't born yet when you were hanging drywall.  Hahaha.

Rohnert park and all the surrounding areas are highly developed now and they aren't low cost any more.  :Smile: . The only places that haven't been developed are the wine cities as they have very strict building controls. Yountville, St Helena, Calistoga etc do not allow tract homes and chain businesses. Those places haven't changed much in 30 years which is nice.  Store fronts and old houses have been renovated over time but still the same. Why I like visiting here.

----------


## Topper

> Yountville, St Helena, Calistoga etc do not allow tract homes and chain businesses.


I wish more places were like this...

----------


## thailazer

In the book "Two Years Before The Mast", the author sails into San Francisco Bay when there were only 18 buildings at the time.   Fascinating book on what it was like to work on those old sailing ships hauling buffalo hides and other cargo.      At any rate, the author makes a prediction that "Someday, San Francisco will be the center of great commerce" or something like that.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Pilsner Urquell is probably my favorite beer.


Always loved their cans. A fine brew.

----------


## Stumpy

Off the grill tonight....





Lemon Pepper Chicken wings as we all sat out in the patio and enjoyed a 78 degree evening.

Tomorrow is my Mom's Bday.  83.  She requested Tiramisu Cake and my wifes Wonton soup.

----------


## Stumpy

Having grown up in Santa Cruz and been a skateboarder and surfer, some things you never let go of. Picked me up a pair of Vans. Incredibly comfy. Love them in Thailand cruising around the beach resorts.

----------


## bsnub

> Picked me up a pair of Vans.


They are all I wear (slip-ons). It used to be, when I was a kid, the only place we could get them was at skate and BMX shops. Now they are everywhere.

----------


## Stumpy

Change ND filters on my drone and changed camera settings as I wanted to catch sunset across the vineyards tonight



Ohhhhhh. yeah  I brought a few over in my suitcase to share with my Dad.  I cracked one flying the drone... The pre launch beer














Beauty night.

----------


## Stumpy

> They are all I wear (slip-ons). It used to be, when I was a kid, the only place we could get them was at skate and BMX shops. Now they are everywhere.


Yep grew up in Vans and Cons. Will never give them up.

----------


## bsnub

> Yep grew up in Vans and Cons. Will never give them up.


Same here. Drone shots like amazing.

----------


## cyrille

> Yep grew up in Vans and Cons. Will never give them up.


Do they not make any with elevator heels?  :Very Happy:

----------


## DrWilly

Bloody heck. You start by posting pics of your Looper like hairless legs and shoes...next you'll be posting pics of your manky feet and moaning about a rat you cannot catch! 

It's a slippery slope!

----------


## Stumpy

> Bloody heck. You start by posting pics of your Looper like hairless legs and shoes...next you'll be posting pics of your manky feet and moaning about a rat you cannot catch! 
> 
> It's a slippery slope!


 :smiley laughing: 

No feet pics, just some new rubber to cover them. And if any rats or vermin should  show up they will be immediately shot as I do have guns and will use them. We don't do the trap and relocate program in these parts. Us merkins love our guns.  

Side note, yesterday when flying my drone as I walked out to the vineyards I saw 2 damn skunks. I hate them and they do create problems for people and their pets. Even the Coyotes stay away from them.

----------


## DrWilly

Can your drones shoot slugs or darts?

----------


## Stumpy

> Can your drones shoot slugs or darts?


Hmmmm.  I see design opportunities... However they can drop bombs or sacks of poison.

----------


## Stumpy

Funny how life is. Every year as I watch my parents age, the more and more they become disconnected from the "Real World". Most aging folks start to become recluse and live in a vacuum seldom leaving the house.  Being here reminds me of that and its like teaching children about life sometimes. It also reminds me why I work at staying current with both technology and activities. I absolutely do not want to be the old guy whinging because I do not know how to pay my bills online, or that I can't use a smartphone or freak out when you go pay for a dinner and its not $15 for a family of 4 or become the cheap old man holding on to every penny living in fear i might need it versus spending it to have fun while alive and capable. 

This is why I personally think with all the modern medicine is it really a plus?  Is it such a good thing? Does it make your life better living to a very old age?  I have had this discussion many a time with friends and to me it all boils down to the quality of life. Getting old, sitting in a house, watching TV all day living a structured routine making sure one takes all their meds to live another day just doesn't appeal to me at all.

While I enjoy the time here, I sure look forward to returning home to Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Every year as I watch my parents age, the more and more they become disconnected from the "Real World".


Interesting post Stump and one that would make a good thread. 
The "real world" varies for everyone and for us old folks can be quite difficult. Based on your description of your parents day to day activity, their world which for them is real sounds to me one that I sure hope never becomes my real world. At 81, I may be the oldest on TD but I have the good fortune of being in very good health but although far from easy I embrace the challenges of dealing the ever changing world around me. Think this is a function of attitude no matter ones age. My attitude has always been there are still many places to go, things to do, people to see and things to learn so get off your ass and get it done. Much harder now than 20 years ago but must be done or end up with a far from great quality of life.

----------


## HuangLao

Sound and connected comments from both Norts and Stumpy. 
Guess there is hope for this venue. 


Quite enjoying the splendid thread, Stump.  :Smile: 
Appears that your eager to return -

----------


## Stumpy

> The "real world" varies for everyone and for us old folks can be quite difficult. Based on your description of your parents day to day activity, their world which for them is real sounds to me one that I sure hope never becomes my real world


Absolutely Norts. You have always come across to be an exception. Clearly everyone ages different and sustains varying levels of activity and social engagement. It is just interesting seeing my parents age and become lost by all the technology, social life and like I said live in a vacuum as I see with many ageing folks. Then like most, complain relentlessly about all the meds they have to take to keep themselves "Healthy" (I use that term loosely as what does that really mean when you down a host of meds to live longer as its not healthy, its survival).  Mortality to some is scary thought and will do anything to live longer, even if what they take makes them feel awful or sick all the time.

Just an interesting dynamic and maybe worth a thread of its own.

----------


## malmomike77

^^^ & ^^^^ attitude as Norts says and drive. Once you no longer have kids or money or a job to worry about i think you can lose the need to get up and do stuff. This may sound harsh but i think it also exposes how empty their lives are without tge family struggle to preoccupy them, no other interests or hobbies to keep them fit and agile mentally or physically.

----------


## PAG

Straying from this excellent thread topic, however I can fully understand your parents situation which, your Mother's illness aside, will have  undoubtably have also been influenced by these past two years with Covid induced isolation requirements, particularly with respect to the elderly.   I know that my life has changed a lot, and whilst not exactly reclusive, going outside the home has become less and less frequent.   I find little joy in shopping or eating out whilst there still restrictions in place such as compulsory mask wearing etc.   Home deliveries of food and sundries have become routine, as is exercising at home rather than cycling or a gym.

----------


## Stumpy

> Quite enjoying the splendid thread, Stump. 
> Appears that your eager to return -


Well Let me just say HL, I know signing up when I come that I will be "Managing" my parents and assisting them to get things fixed or current. I also know that I would be giving them both a break. People forget about the caretaker and the pressure and stress of caring for some one. I enjoy helping them both and I know they both appreciate it and need it. The extra in all of it is also keeping my wife entertained.  Trips like these are not really vacation. They are work. I am busy every single day and do little for myself except enjoy a good beer. I take a 4 to 5 mile walk every morning to the coffee shop to clear my mind and have some quiet time before the day gets started. Additionally I have still work for work so days are fairly long with various. So yeah to your point, returning home is something I look forward too for sure. 

Here is another interesting line of discussion. As noted in the thread my Mom has inoperable stage 3 Pancreatic cancer. She has stated she is tired of meds, feeling sick after Chemo etc.  So she still does Chemo but refuses to take all the other meds for other things like diabetes etc. I completely understand and respect her choice. My dad gets pissed and says "You are going to do all that chemo treatment and get better then die of diabetes".  While I love my Pops, he is in full denial. Inoperable stage 3 is not a "Get Better" situation. Its a management plan to last as long as possible.  I told my Dad offline, please do not be selfish. She should pretty much be able to eat and do what she likes because this has an end in sight deal. But I understand he doesn't want her to go.

----------


## malmomike77

A good point PAG, back in the uk its pretty much back to normal. Come to Thailand and yep masks but then go to some restos and no alcohol which is nonsensical.

----------


## Norton

> But I understand he doesn't want her to go.


Of course he doesn't. Losing his life long lover and best friend will in his mind leave him alone.
Fear of being alone will cause a full denial mentality.

Before you leave set your dad up with membership here. Will give him something to do everyday.  :Wink:

----------


## Stumpy

> Of course he doesn't. Losing his life long lover and best friend will in his mind leave him alone.
> Fear of being alone will cause a full denial mentality.
> 
> Before you leave set your dad up with membership here. Will give him something to do everyday.


Hahahaha.  That would be funny.  Maybe Not.  

But yeah. I get it.  I am trying to get him to see it for the reality.  It's a process.  

It's also true what they say, you are always learning from your parents.

----------


## tomcat

> This is why I personally think with all the modern medicine is it really a plus? Is it such a good thing? Does it make your life better living to a very old age? I have had this discussion many a time with friends and to me it all boils down to the quality of life. Getting old, sitting in a house, watching TV all day living a structured routine making sure one takes all their meds to live another day just doesn't appeal to me at all.


...fortunately (and as noted), this isn't the only option in old age...

----------


## Mendip

> This is why I personally think with all the modern medicine is it really a plus?  Is it such a good thing? Does it make your life better living to a very old age?  I have had this discussion many a time with friends and to me it all boils down to the quality of life. Getting old, sitting in a house, watching TV all day living a structured routine making sure one takes all their meds to live another day just doesn't appeal to me at all.


I think that's quite a generalisation Stumps. I'll be visiting my 86 year-old mum in the UK for an extended stay this summer. After around 50 years of marriage my father died around 6 years ago after a lengthy illness and of course, we (myself and two sisters) were very worried how mum would cope.

My mum takes a host of medication... for high blood pressure, blood thinners, irregular heart beat, you name it. These meds have without doubt kept her alive, yet she remains very active and even takes what she calls 'her old ladies' shopping once a week. One of these is in a wheel chair and my mum has to cram all this into her car and off she goes. I say to her, 'you are one of the old ladies, mum', but she'll have none of it and won't slow down. Yeah, she does spend many evenings alone with her dog, but also plays bridge twice a week, church on a Sunday morning and other church stuff one evening a week. I think it's very much down to the individual. My mum almost seemed to get a new lease of life after my father died... maybe she was compensating, I don't know, but she does seem busy and happy enough (although isolation during Covid was very difficult).

I tried for 30 years to get my mum and dad interested in computers to keep in touch from wherever I was living at the time, but without success, which has been a great shame. I've finally persuaded her to get a smart phone and to keep it simple, all she uses is Whatsapp... which is great because now she can chat to my daughter and I can walk her around the garden, showing her the pond and dogs and stuff. I even showed her the rat's tail last night. I wish she was better with technology... when I call her on Whatsapp she always forgets it's a video call and I spend the first part of the conversation looking down her lug hole until she puts the phone on speaker and lays it down.

I certainly won't be signing her up to TD however... that would just create too many questions. TeakDoor is just for me.

----------


## Stumpy

Anyway, I will get this thread back on track tomorrow. Friday it is. Might be a day around Calistoga and catch this cool little BBQ joint for lunch.  Today the weather was a heavy marine layer all day but looked like it was pulling out tonight.

I will say, it is going to very tough returning to a 100% mask requirement in Thailand. My wife and I haven't worn a mask since the 3rd day after we arrived and man has it been nice to see people smiling, laughing and having fun. I told my wife I will probably not do it and let the locals freak out. HAHA.  will cross that bridge when I get to it.

----------


## Looper

> Bloody heck. You start by posting pics of your Looper like hairless legs and shoes


I hereby refute Willy's baseless accusations of hairlessness and use the opportunity to see Stump's merkin lounge loafers and raise him a spanky new pair of Salomon Wings Pro 2 trail running shoes.


I may not be in Mendy's hirsute premier division Willy but neither am I a strange baby-skinned alien like Stumps.

These Salomons come with kevlar laces which makes them bullet proof in the event of a chinko invasion and kevlar laces can also be used to saw through tie-wraps in the event of an unforeseen abduction or kidnapping

----------


## DrWilly

And theyre off



okay then, if Mendy is Premier league division in the manly leg hair stakes I think you and Stumps are languishing somewhere in Division D or the Womans league. Its not your fault youre effeminate. 

Maybe you need to eat your crusts, consume a raw egg each money and start using rogaine.

----------


## Stumpy

Well DW.  I gotta say I will gladly not have hair on my legs in exchange for my full head of hair I have now.   :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

Do you curl and blow dry that hair?

----------


## Stumpy

Picked me up a 6 pack of a Pilsner to enjoy while Q'ing



Picked up two 250 day aged NY steaks and a thick bone in Pork chop for my wife



Sides were small taters, Carrots, Brocolli and mushrooms

Happy Friday

----------


## malmomike77

That looks great JPPR. 

On the legs thing can i just point out the socks and trainers......

----------


## Stumpy

> On the legs thing can i just point out the socks and trainers


And the point.....   :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Its definately what i associate with mercans, usually with white socks on holiday, a T shirt that shows off their profile to best effect and a baseball cap which they should have stopped wearing once they started having kids- i'll leave the choice of trousers to you. :Smile: 

I'm not saying the brits are any better btw

----------


## Stumpy

> Its definately what i associate with mercans, usually with white socks on holiday, a T shirt that shows off their profile to best effect and a baseball cap which they should have stopped wearing once they started having kids- i'll leave the choice of trousers to you.
> 
> I'm not saying the brits are any better btw


Yeah. That is a pretty common dress attire for many, no argument from me. For me, I don't wear baseball caps anymore. Did in 20s. Seldom ever wear white socks and not a big fan of one size too small T shirt.   If not in Levi's it's usually ONeil hybrid shorts, cotton T shirts and Van's shoes unless working in the yard then it always Jean's and Asics tennys with a big straw hat to protect the noggin from the sun.   :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

I'm in camo gear most of the time but once the chores are done i'm easy to spot with my chang top and you'll see the white socks as i sit cross legged outside the mom and pop with a cold one scratching me mozzir and mot daeng bites.

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm in camo gear most of the time but once the chores are done i'm easy to spot with my chang top and you'll see the white socks as i sit cross legged outside the mom and pop with a cold one scratching me mozzir and mot daeng bites.


Living the dream..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## malmomike77

^ that's affirmative.

Wake 5-6 am, eat my mickey mouse toast from my shopee toaster (which if you force it will accept two slices and a single plastic slice of cheese) and drink my milo and nescafe mix - i'm all over my shit till 11.30 and then its shower time and off to the nooden shop for a 30 thb special with iced water in a tin mug and straw. 

Siesta for 2 hours after which i wander around the land picking up bits of wind blown plastic detritus and various shit the good people of my adopted homeland have abandoned. After giving the scoopy a clean i'm ready for shower 2 (or 3 if i wasnt a lazy xxxx first thing) and its all roses because its time to crack me first Chang and see what exciting stuff Syb has got up to. 

Bed by 10pm latest coz its the season here where half the local dog population are in heat and the other half are trying to fuk them so i get a doggy serenade between 11pm and 4am. 

Pu Yai is having a fund raiser on Friday night and i just know i won't be able to keep off the Lao and Karaoke with the Green Green Grass Of Home.

You think Lampang is busy...

----------


## Bonecollector

^ 555555

----------


## Joe 90

^^ :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

That is a hilarious summary  M77.  I can't wait to get back to it. My compound is a jungle. The weather has been rain and sun, rain and sun so its a jungle now. SIL has had to pull out 4 dead frogs, 2 scorpions from the pool. 

14 days left.  But while my SIL is fishing out dead frogs from the pool........



Had a very nice burger for lunch.......... Later while watching the Warriors whooooop the Grizzlies........



Dropped me 3 or so of a 6 year WP. Rye..

Living the dream...... :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Sides were small taters, Carrots, Brocolli and mushrooms


Love those small , different color potatoes, I think they are called "New potatoes" . I can eat them baked all day  .
Haven't been able to find them in Thailand and now,so far everywhere I have looked in Greece. Worth IMO the trip to the US just for them. I am seriously considering coming back to the US  just for them :Smile: 
Your food looks great!! Enjoy the rest of your trip.

----------


## Stumpy

> Love those small , different color potatoes


Yeah. My wife and I really like them as well and enjoy while here. You can serve them in many different ways.  I prefer drizzled with Olive Oil and sprinkled with Italian seasonings with dash of salt and pepper.

Thanks on trip wishes.  It's winding down fast and wife is anxious to go home.

----------


## Bonecollector

The metal cup for the fries, class

----------


## DrWilly

> It's winding down fast and wife is anxious to go home.


I find that on visits 'home'...after awhile I just really want to get back to my proper home.

----------


## Reg Dingle

^....




> Humans can certainly experience reverse altitude sickness, known as high-altitude de-acclimatisation syndrome (HADAS)


 :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

Cheeky git

----------


## Stumpy

> I find that on visits 'home'...after awhile I just really want to get back to my proper home.


Definitely DW. This has been good trip and well worth it for the time I have been able to spent with my parents but its time to wind it down and hit the road. Our home is Thailand, we are visitors here.

The last few days have been a significant challenge with my Mom being completely honest.

----------


## Stumpy

Yesterday for Mother's day my aunt came up with my cousin. While the sisters (Mom and Aunt) talked away we took off for some pictures around the area with my cousin.



The famous sign








Did manage to catch some pics of the "Shorty" wine train. There are 2. One is 6 cars this one is 2. If you have never taken this train it picks you up in Napa and goes about 5 miles an hour all the way up between Saint Helena and Calistoga. Then stops and they disconnect the engine and re connect and take you back. They have wine tasting, full meals and open air cars where you can stand outside for the trip and drink wine. The "Shorty" train stops as it enters the wine region so you can get off and take pics and stops again in Saint Helena. The long train does not.


I was hoping to catch the hot air balloon rides but the weather has been extremely breezy so they have cancelled most for the near term.  I wanted to take my wife on one but she is a bit anxious about it. I ask every time we visit. She is getting closer to saying yes.

----------


## Stumpy

Wife and I did lunch in Calistoga and stopped at the local BBQ place. 





I had a Tri Tip, wife had pork Tenderloin. This place is cool as it nothing fancy but outstanding flavor. 



Just a bit of meat on the grill

After we took a little stroll downtown Calistoga





Some of the local mural art downtown



Bank has been there from the old covered wagons days just renovated over the years.



The entire area has these little ally ways but are clean and easy to walk



Found this small batch Rye whiskey from a local distiller. I actually had a taste the day before at a bar and it is really smooth and a great nose. They only sell it locally as it is relatively new distiller who is doing it with his wine business. It is aged 3 years in French oak barrels. 



And sticking with the local theme, picked me up a 4 pack of this Napa Valley Pilsner for the Warriors basketball game tonight.

----------


## Norton

> sticking with the local theme


My father was addicted to Calistoga water claiming it was the key to good health. My brothers and I could barely choke it down without upchucking but we tried.  :Smile: 

70 years ago the only reason to go to Calistoga was to enjoy the pleasures of it's hot springs resorts. Wine was yet to become en vogue.

----------


## Stumpy

> was to enjoy the pleasures of it's hot springs resorts.


They still have a few of the old resorts around advertising hot springs and mud baths. Its still a really small town. You can walk it in about 30 minutes unless you are stopping in a few bars. My wife laughed, there is a Thai Restaurant and half of the menu is Chinese food. ...  :smiley laughing:  . You can guess the quality. A Mexican guy in the back making it all.

----------


## bsnub

> Bank has been there from the old covered wagons days just renovated over the years.


Makes you wonder if some old outlaws on horseback robbed that bank way back when.  Awesome stuff.

----------


## Stumpy

^ would be interesting to see pictures over the years as it changed.  There are probably history pics around somewhere.

----------


## Stumpy

Well no trip here is complete without getting another Covid booster shot. With the recent increase in cases, wife and I decided to get another booster shot with the latest Moderna recipe.  

We are all set with the Thailand pass and extremely happy no test and go.  We can now land at Swampy, wait 2.5 hours and fly home to Lampang. Even though Thailand no longer requires a PCR test before arrival, Singapore air requires one to fly.  It would be so much nicer if all the airlines would align to current country arrival requirements.  

My Mom got her monthly cancer status CT scan yesterday.  Appears it's stable and not spreading. I guess we can call that great news yet somehow I struggle to be excited about it. The reason being her quality of life is terrible. She is sick all the time, virtually incapable to go anywhere or do anything. All the meds required to keep it from spreading makes her groggy and she sleeps most of the time.

----------


## CalEden

> My wife laughed, there is a Thai Restaurant and half of the menu is Chinese food. ...  . You can guess the quality. A Mexican guy in the back making it all.


Been to a few Thai restaurants in CA that where Chinese run masquerading as Thais.  In the Pacific Northwest where I live all the surrounding small town Thai restaurants are run/owned by Loas.

----------


## Norton

> Restaurant and half of the menu is Chinese food. ...  . You can guess the quality. A Mexican guy in the back making it all.


I like TexMex. Really must try ThaiMex.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Prepping the beer can chicken for dinner...... while enjoying





a Good Bloody Mary cocktail with pickled long beans, a dash of pepper and some Tabasco sauce

----------


## Norton

Looks refreshing and healthy. A variation using Clamato was one of my favs. Can't find Clamato juice in the LoS so haven't enjoyed a Clamato Mary in years.

----------


## pickel

> Clamato Mary


I think you mean a Caesar. But i know you're speaking Americanese.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I think you mean a Caesar. But i know you're speaking Americanese.


Yes. My language skill is limited but you get the meaning, eh!

----------


## Stumpy

Well crazy weather in Calistoga and Saint Helena right now. Temps in 40's. Big Lightning and Thunder and heavy hail and rain.  The Vineyard staffs are out turning on the the big fans to blow across the vines to keep them from freezing and the grapes getting mold.

That said......





Doesn't stop me from Q'ing my beer can chicken while watching NBA having beer.

----------


## Stumpy

From a few recommendations by posters, I bought a 6pak of the Pilsner Urquel to try (Brewed and imported from the Czech Republic). While I fully understand beer tastes are a personal preference I found the beer to be OK but not that great. The other Czech beer I enjoyed (Reality Czeck from Moonlight Beer co Brewed locally but to the old Boehemian process)  was much better IMHO.  But no worries, It will not go to waste...   :Smile: 

Trip winding down. Back down to San Jose area for 5 days to see more friends. Then back to the wine country and pack up and fly home. Got some picture updates of the compound from SIL and it has been raining and sunny so it is jungle. Will return back to some hard labor work to get it back in order. Wife can't wait to have her foods again and I look forward to my moto rides and back to easy life.

----------


## Stumpy

Catching up a bit. Been extremely busy with daughter, wife, parents and friends. The clock to returning is winding down. Fly later this week. Mom is about the same. I feel bad for my Pops as he will have to go back to being the sole caretaker again. His demeanor shows he isn't at all happy that my wife and I are leaving. But we just can't stay.

Few random pics





The Antivaxxers were out in full force screaming at the top of their lungs that the Covid Vaccine will kill you... Was funny listening to them rant.



Wife and I met up with my daughter and my future son in law.  We ate lunch at this old school Italian joint. I had baked Rigatoni with Clam red sauce before driving over to  the coast area for some engagement pics.



Proud Dad here. That's my youngest and she will be married early next year. My future Son in Law is super good guy.  



After stopped by my cousins and had a few Abby Ales (11.1% ABV) celebrating the engagement pics





Swung by my favorite little butcher shop and picked up three 200 day aged USDA Prime 2" thick Ribeyes to hit the grill in a few hours.  

Wife is happy to go home. 1 month away is a long time to be away. Her Sister stayed at our place and just left yesterday. FIL will hang out alone until we get there. 

Our planned Covid test got cancelled so wife scrambled to find a new location. A little cussing in Thai she found a place and we are back on plan. I will get to catch Game 1 of the Warriors and the Mavs on Wednesday relaxing with my Dad.  All docs done, Thailand pass approved. Just chill and wait to board the big bird back home.

----------


## ootai

> Wife and I met up with my daughter and my future son in law.  We ate lunch at this old school Italian joint. I had baked Rigatoni with Clam red sauce before driving over to  the coast area for some engagement pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Dad here. That's my youngest and she will be married early next year. My future Son in Law is super good guy.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comments In order down the page.

Rigatoni looks bloody nice you bastard posting that to tease me.

What does you future son in law do, he looks like a bit of a geek.

Those steaks don't look like 2 inches thick to me I think they might be short changed in the height stakes just like you were.

Have a safe trip home.

----------


## Stumpy

Ootai,
You are welcome on the baked Rigatoni.  It was delish

My future son in law is a Sr Software design engineer for Cisco.

And the steaks were a true 2" and cut like butter.  Serious food Coma.

Thanks on the safe travels. Look forward to be home.

----------


## bsnub

> My future son in law is a Sr Software design engineer for Cisco.


Cha-ching $$$ Your daughter cashed in there.  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> My future Son in Law is super good guy.


That's as much as you can hope for, hope they have a long and happy life together.

----------


## Shutree

> Even though Thailand no longer requires a PCR test before arrival, Singapore air requires one to fly.


I am on Scoot in 12 days time and their being from Singapore I am guessing that they will demand a PCR test. I mentioned this elsewhere, there is absolutley no information on this on my booking or their website and I still haven't reached their 'help' desk. For your Singapore Air flight, how many hours before flying time is the cutoff for a PCR test?

I am with Ootai, that food looks too good to post in front of those of us who think a village chicken will be the best dinner option amongst the Isaan choices.

Have a very safe trip and prepare yourself for the jungle that used to be your garden. Around here stuff is growing like crazy.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Cha-ching $$$ Your daughter cashed in there.


Yeah snubs. Very cool laid back guy. My daughter isn't doing to bad as an Anesthesiologist either.   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> For your Singapore Air flight, how many hours before flying time is the cutoff for a PCR test?


72 hours prior to flight.  




> Have a very safe trip and prepare yourself for the jungle that used to be your garden. Around here stuff is growing like crazy.


Thanks Shu, I have seen pics and unseasonably high rains coupled with lots of sun has made the place a mess.  My backforty has foot tall grass. I look forward to the exercise.

----------


## Shutree

> 72 hours prior to flight.  
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shu, I have seen pics and unseasonably high rains coupled with lots of sun has made the place a mess.  My backforty has foot tall grass. I look forward to the exercise.



72 hours. Thanks.

If your grass is only a foot high then it isn't trying. I have odd clumps of that broad-leaved grass they use for feeding cows. I can't even use the mower on it now, it's at least a metre. Time to get the strimmer fired up.

----------


## DrWilly

> I am on Scoot in 12 days time and their being from Singapore I am guessing that they will demand a PCR test. I mentioned this elsewhere, there is absolutley no information on this on my booking or their website and I still haven't reached their 'help' desk. For your Singapore Air flight, how many hours before flying time is the cutoff for a PCR test?
> 
> I am with Ootai, that food looks too good to post in front of those of us who think a village chicken will be the best dinner option amongst the Isaan choices.
> 
> Have a very safe trip and prepare yourself for the jungle that used to be your garden. Around here stuff is growing like crazy.


im not sure you do need a test for Singapore. I drove there yesterday and didn’t need to show the results. Later on I needed the results to board Qatar, but not to get into Singapore.

----------


## Shutree

> im not sure you do need a test for Singapore. I drove there yesterday and didn’t need to show the results. Later on I needed the results to board Qatar, but not to get into Singapore.


It's Scoot, the flight originates in Singapore and I think people boarding there need tests because their websites tells them where they can get tested. Although it doesn't mention what kind of test.  It's still a guess but I am thinking that whatever boarding rules apply in Singapore will also apply to people like me boarding the sme flight in Bangkok.
You might think that it would not be beyond the wit of man or woman at Scoot to give out this information when you book.

----------


## DrWilly

Try a Singapore Air office. They might be more helpful. 

I read on the cdc website that non US citizens flying to the USA need a test the calendar day before. Our flights were at 02:00 on a Monday. Tried ringing the airline to confirm day and not 24 hours, they didn’t know and suggested I ring the embassy. They didn’t know and suggested that I read the cdc webpage! 

We found a place and did our tests Sunday, including Master Willy who kicked and screamed at the process. He held to be held down so they could use the cotton swab, I don’t blame him tbh. I didn’t need it for Singapore but the Qatar check in staff checked all the paper work and even took photos of it all on a hand phone. As we arrived in IAD the staff on the plane announced everyone at and over the age of 9 need a negative test. 

The young fella is only 8 so didn’t need to do the test after all!

----------


## DrWilly

This website indicates that fully vaccinated travellers do not need to test for Singapore Travelling to Singapore - Overview

----------


## Stumpy

Interesting update DW.  Apparently to board a Flight departing the US to layover at Changi you need to show a negative  PCR covid test at SFO or you can't board.  My wife and I get our tests today. Will get results around a day before we fly.  I have not personally looked into this but my wife handles all this stuff and she is pretty darn thorough.

Being the test is free, we will do it. Better safe then sorry at this point.  Last thing we want to do is get there and be told we need it by some employee who didn't get the memo.   :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> Being the test is free, we will do it. Better safe then sorry at this point. Last thing we want to do is get there and be told we need it by some employee who didn't get the memo.


fair call.

----------


## Stumpy

I followed up on the link DW supplied and contacted Singapore Air. It does appear that you no longer need to have a PCR test to board as a transit traveler.

My wife is still uncomfortable not doing it, so we will. Again its free so other than a bit of discomfort being nasal assaulted, we will err on the side of caution.

----------


## CalEden

Those steaks look great, love the marbling. But Like ootai, think you may have been nicked. You may have gotten fresh steaks not aged steaks. Aged steaks have a dark color almost black, not the fresh red blood color. 200 days is close to two thirds of a year in the aging room.

----------


## Norton

> My wife is still uncomfortable not doing it, so we will.


Thai women are wise beyond their years. Great thread. Brought back so many memories of days long past. Hope the trip goes well. Welcome home bro.

----------


## Stumpy

> Those steaks look great, love the marbling. But Like ootai, think you may have been nicked. You may have gotten fresh steaks not aged steaks. Aged steaks have a dark color almost black, not the fresh red blood color. 200 days is close to two thirds of a year in the aging room.


Cal,
Good comment and I should clarify. These were wet aged so they would not turn that darker brown as you noted for dry aged. They are never as tender as dry aged but pretty close and a bit less expensive. Those 3 Ribeyes were $68.

Here they are right before I yanked  them off the grill

----------


## Stumpy

> Thai women are wise beyond their years. Great thread. Brought back so many memories of days long past. Hope the trip goes well. Welcome home bro.


Yeah Norts, reality is, it is best to be safe because the communication between both agencies and internally on Covid rules still can be as clear as mud. 

Thanks on safe travels.  Look forward to be being home.

----------


## BLD

> Looks refreshing and healthy. A variation using Clamato was one of my favs. Can't find Clamato juice in the LoS so haven't enjoyed a Clamato Mary in years.


Steak and eggs in a glass.great start to the day

----------


## PAG

Hopefully you won't be returning to problems such as this:   เผยคลิปนาทีบ้านพังทั้งหลัง พริบตาเดียวถล่มเหลือแต่ซาก เคราะห์ซ้ำน้ำท่วมลำปาง

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks PAG.  

I will be working around the compound for probably a solid week after I return to get it under control. The heavy rain and then bright sun have turned the place into a jungle.  I have been sent lots of pictures from my SIL who has been watching the place and taking care of her Dad.  Additionally appears my pool filter housing is leaking so I will be repairing that as well.  

In an odd way, I look forward to it all.  It's relaxing and I do miss the exercise.

----------


## CalEden

> Cal,
> Good comment and I should clarify. These were wet aged so they would not turn that darker brown as you noted for dry aged. They are never as tender as dry aged but pretty close and a bit less expensive. Those 3 Ribeyes were $68.
> 
> Here they are right before I yanked  them off the grill


The finished product looks great too! Thanks, for the info on aged meat. You got a great deal too, I like thick cut steaks also.

I have a smoker and a grill. I have been smoking my steaks for a couple of hours then finishing them off on the grill.

Have a safe trip and wishing the best for your mother and Dad.

----------


## Stumpy

Arrived back home late yesterday. It was a 31hr trek door to door. Trip back was pretty easy but man I gotta say that first leg from SFO to Singapore is 16.5 hrs and we hit a lot of turbulence which makes many folks edgy.  Its a Helluva long time to be on a plane. I had my laptop and loaded a few TV series and did a binge watch. Plus side, I once again got 5 bottles of Rye whiskey through customs, along with some new power tools, 4 big blocks of various cheese, my new drone etc. I always sort of laugh as i have minimal clothing. My wife stocked up on her various make ups and things. 

 However after returning to the house it was an over ran jungle and the ground was like a fully saturated sponge. Regardless I knew today I was going to have to mow because any longer and it would be a real pain in the butt. Fortunately got some nice weather and got the yard whipped back in shape. I had to set the mower at its highest setting so I will have to do it all again in a week to get it back to the proper height and easily manageable. Next up some tree trimming and then a new water feature.



My crawdads were happy to see me. They have gotten quite large. I will increase the water feature to give them more room to grow.

I did take a quick Wave ride over to check out the Wang river and man its flowing and flooded on many of the lower areas down stream from us. I grabbed up my drone and took a few pics. 









As we flew in yesterday to Lampang it was a sight to see how much water was on the ground from about Tak to Lampang.

Anyway, GREAT to be home. My Pops wasn't to happy to see me leave but I just cannot stay. They found some more dark spots on my Mom after her full CT before I left. They say "We are not sure what they are, we will watch and update you ". I was a bit miffed but I think we all know what it is.

----------


## DrWilly

Sorry to hear that about your mom, but it sounds like she hasnt got long to go: forgive me for saying so. The docs should just be upfront about that. Good on you for making the time and memories when you did.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sorry to hear that about your mom, but it sounds like she hasn’t got long to go: forgive me for saying so. The docs should just be upfront about that. Good on you for making the time and memories when you did.


Thanks DW.  It was a great time.  I walked about 5 miles every morning to exercise and always stopped and bought her a maple covered donut bar on the way back.  Made her smile every day. It's those things I enjoyed and of course eating really good Ribeyes with my Dad.  :Smile: 

No idea on how long for my Mom but I can tell you she is sick of taking meds.  I respect that and told my dad he must as well.  Just let her do her thing.

----------


## cyrille

You brought blue skies with you.

4 days of non-stop rain came to a halt here at about 3am.

Not a cloud in the sky now, and aqi reading is something like 4.  :Cool: 

Looks like a great trip.

----------


## malmomike77

> My Pops wasn't to happy to see me leave but I just cannot stay.


Its hard but at least you and your mum have some memories that don't involve pictures of her bedridden and medicated - not an easy trip for you but time is one thing you cannot get back not matter what you have - tough on your dad but at least he got some respite and quality time away from worrying about mum.

----------


## Stumpy

> Its hard but at least you and your mum have some memories that don't involve pictures of her bedridden and medicated - not an easy trip for you but time is one thing you cannot get back not matter what you have - tough on your dad but at least he got some respite and quality time away from worrying about mum.


Yeah that was the best part quite frankly except for the time I spent with my daughter discussing her wedding plans.  I was able to go to her wedding dress fitting and put the deposit down while still there. Beautiful dress. My gift to her. 

I reflected on the plane ride back and thought about what a contrast in emotions. Mom slowly dying and my youngest daughter trying on wedding dresses.  Anyway my dad got a much needed month break having to take her to Chemo and waiting. Plus he ate way better as did my Mom. He gained 6lbs while we were there and I poured on 7lbs. My dad said "YEAH YEAH you will go back and burn that off in 2 weeks".  He is probably right.  We also got to sit and watch the Golden State Warriors and drink, cuss and throw shit at the TV.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> We also got to sit and watch the Golden State Warriors and drink, cuss and throw shit at the TV.


Something I miss very much. Watch most of the games alone. Often on messenger chatting with a friend or two though.

----------


## Stumpy

> Something I miss very much. Watch most of the games alone. Often on messenger chatting with a friend or two though.


Me to AO.  I watch all of them alone and occasionally we Vid call to laugh and talk crap live.  When there I met up with 4 colleagues and we had dinner and drinks watching a game.  Miss that as well from time to time.

Hey Maybe if they get to the finals we can coordinate a game and watch. 

Cheers

----------


## Stumpy

> You brought blue skies with you.
> 
> 4 days of non-stop rain came to a halt here at about 3am.


Well we needed it Cy.  Forecast shows rain tonight through tomorrow.  Wind is a blowin and clouds are forming right now  (6:20pm).

----------


## Norton

> Hey Maybe if they get to the finals we can coordinate a game and watch.


An NBA pissup. I'm in.  :Bigok:

----------


## aging one

> An NBA pissup. I'm in.


Late games start at 9am here.  Still be fun.

----------


## DrWilly

> We also got to sit and watch the Golden State Warriors and drink, cuss and throw shit at the TV.


Perfect memories.

----------

